# Where to find crawlers for honda HS80



## Peterkoch (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello, a new member here.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Welcome to SBF Petercoch....:welcome:

I do not have an answer on the tracks issue.
The chute gear should last the life of the machine as long as it is properly ajusted, lubricated and not abused.
I would would be easier if you post pictures of the chute and crank handle gears to help you identify the problem.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

That's really frustrating that some parts go into the NLA category when the rest of the machine is in good shape.

Try taking a few measurements, like the how long and how wide the tracks are, the diameter of the crawler sprocket and roller, and distance between the cogs on the crawler sprocket. You might be correct about tracks from another model fitting your HS80 and with those measurements, you could compare them to the dimensions of other model's tracks.

I took some quick measurements of my HS622. they'd probably make an engineer at Honda cringe in their inaccuracy, but to give you the general idea.

Outside measurement of the track is 43" and it is 5 3/4" wide.
The crawler sprocket is roughly 5 5/8" in diameter and the space between the cogs on them is 1 1/2".

Hope that helps a little bit anyway.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Peterkoch said:


> Good point. It looks almost as the worm gear doesn't quite come into the contact with the teeth. Can I adjust the bracket to be closer to the chute?


Yes, it is possible,

This is how I would do it:
1. Loosen the crank handle gear retaning nut (underneath gear, 12mm wrench unless replaced with aftermarket nut that might be 13mm).
2. Push the crank handle gear towards the chute gear until it fully contacts it.
3. Snug the gear retaining nut slightly.
4 Back the crank handle gear about 1-2mm (1/16") for clearance purposes.
5 Snug the retaining nut.
6. Check the chute/crank handle operation, make sure it does not bind at any point.
7. If it binds up at any point give a a slighlty larger clearance, if it is good tighten the retaining nut properly.

NOTE: It would be wise to lube the chute and crank handle gear before you start the adjustment procedure.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Peterkoch said:


> Thanks, my googling efforts lead me to believe that that the tracts from the newer honda snow blowers will not fit the old HS line. Apparently, the new one have alternating ribs vs. straight ribs of the older machines.
> Would it be nice if the tracks from the cub cadet or other similar snow blowers of the same vintage fit, since these are readily available.


You're right, the "teeth" on the HS622 do alternate. I wasn't aware that there was a difference like that in the older models.


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

Those tracks should be the same as found on the old HS-50 and HS-55 (p/n 42755-732-901). I have a few used sets in good condition. Feel free to PM me if you're interested.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The track (Honda Part Number 42755-732-901) on the HS80 was also used on these Honda models too:

HS50
HS55
HS55K1
HS55K2
HS70
HS80
HS80K1

The bad news is that track was officially discontinued by Honda way back in January 2004. Not too bad, considering the last model it was used on (HS80K1) was last sold in 1988.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Keep checking ebay. NOS parts show up there every now and then from dealers clearing out old inventory.


----------



## Dodge (Sep 13, 2014)

*Track Replacement Idea*

If you find a good track that is still the best solution. That is what I would do. Most have been around the block a few times and have age related cracking at the stress points, thus the issue at hand. 

The day will be here when none can be found but I think I have a solution. I have not done this yet so I don't have proof of concept. 

If you look at the side of an HSxx series track you will see a series of raised dots at 60mm intervals. This is the track pitch interval or the space between internal teeth. Most manufacturer's snowblower tracks use this dimension but not all. The Honda HSxx series has 18 sections and the next closest thing is a 20 section track used typically on the HS724.

Robert at Honda's list would indicate quite a number of blowers are still out there all with the same 18 pitch length track and all with no current replacement. 

If you look at the description in the parts diagrams you can see the number 12-60 X 20 on an HS724 track. It has 20, 60mm sections.

This track is 120 mm longer than we need but that means the crawler back plates need only be extended longer by 60mm to fit this track.

Nothing else needs to be changed to do this mod, but, I am not going to say that for 100% certain until someone actually does this modification.

Looking at the crawler back plates I would cut them on a line just ahead of the track tensioner slot and add a 60 mm section to extend them. 

This would move the tensioner cross bar (axle)rearward a bit less than two and a half inches and will not interfere with the height adjusting mechanism as near as I can tell. The track guide bars might remain where they are as under heavy forward drive pressure any slack track appears directly behind the front drive sprocket.

It is a simple mod and I have a set of good used 724 tracks here but just have not needed to do one yet. I am hoping that paired with my idler wheel mod seen elsewhere in my postings this will put to rest any track issues. 

There would be a bit less track ground pressure, probably not noticeable on the heavier HS80 and turning force needed would be a bit higher but visually most people would probably not see a difference. It is a bit like going up a couple tire sizes on a vehicle. The OEM track on an HS80 looks a bit short anyway but Honda did use a one for all size approach, something they later abandoned.

Please jump in if I missed something and feel free to try it as well, I would be interested in any results.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Dodge,
Interesting, I have had the same thought, (since I have an HS55 and 2 HS828 tracked units), but never really went deeper into measurements. I have also been thinking of the possiblility of making a honda later style track conversion to a Yamaha YS624T (I have one with very cracked tracks) and ys828 since they are discontinued and very hard to come by. 
If I get the time this summer I may play with both conversions. If I do, I will make sure that I post the process involved along with details and pictures.
Thank you for the info Dodge, it is very good to have ideas or sugestions with clear details on the approach.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Peterkoch said:


> I know cub cadet and craftsman also offered tracked machine at the same time as honda. Had anyone explored whether these may be fitted with less modifications?


The Craftsman/Noma tracks didn't last nearly as well as the Honda ones did, and they're also long discontinued. Beyond that I don't think they're the same.


----------



## Dodge (Sep 13, 2014)

Goivanni or Gio tracked snowblowers have the right track near as I can tell from pictures. Getting one might be a challenge.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Peterkoch said:


> Are there other manufacturers that used similar tracts? It is rather common for many manufacturers to get standard parts for their machine. I know cub cadet and craftsman also offered tracked machine at the same time as honda. Had anyone explored whether these may be fitted with less modifications?


I have 2 tracked craftsman 8/26 blowers as well, if time allows this summer I may play with retrofitting the craftsman tracks to the honda HS55. If I do and am succesful I'll post the results with description and pictures.


----------



## tekaos (Nov 1, 2017)

Anyone got around to do the HS80 / HS55 track retrofit Dodge mentioned?

I'm considering buying a cheap HS80 with used up tracks. I can purchase a pair of original tracks but it would amount to more than half of the price of the machine itself.

The total cost would still be less than a new machine.

But if I can mod it to accept tracks that are still available, it would be even better.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tekaos said:


> Anyone got around to do the HS80 / HS55 track retrofit Dodge mentioned?
> 
> I'm considering buying a cheap HS80 with used up tracks. I can purchase a pair of original tracks but it would amount to more than half of the price of the machine itself.
> 
> ...


there is a hs80 around here for 50 bucks with good tracks but no motor. i thought of getting it just for parts.

maybe you can find a cheap donor machine in your neck of the woods.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> there is a hs80 around here for 50 bucks with good tracks but no motor. i thought of getting it just for parts.
> 
> maybe you can find a cheap donor machine in your neck of the woods.


Buy it. Sell the tracks and use the tranny parts for your HS55 (?). Sell the rest of the components on eBay.


----------



## FLSTN (Sep 19, 2014)

I have a pair of NOS HS80 tracks... Never mounted. If i sell my 80 ? i may sell the tracks as i don't know if buyer would pay for the new tracks. I'm not giving them with my 80 as the tracks on it are still good. P M me.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> Buy it. Sell the tracks and use the tranny parts for your HS55 (?). Sell the rest of the components on eBay.


ya , maybe. I know a member here who sells all kinds of parts on ebay... sidewinder.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> ya , maybe. I know a member here who sells all kinds of parts on ebay... sidewinder.


Yes, I believe he is actually 'sidegrinder'.

There are a few parts sellers on eBay for the older HSXX friction wheel units, but I've seen some listings that IMHO are way over priced (with the excuse that it is a NLA part), for a single part they want to get more than what you pay for the whole machine. If it was me, I'd price them more reasonably and sell more items (moving more inventory instead of sitting on a part for months or even years).


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> Yes, I believe he is actually 'sidegrinder'.
> 
> There are a few parts sellers on eBay for the older HSXX friction wheel units, but I've seen some listings that IMHO are way over priced (with the excuse that it is a NLA part), for a single part they want to get more than what you pay for the whole machine. If it was me, I'd price them more reasonably and sell more items (moving more inventory instead of sitting on a part for months or even years).



exactly. i had to find a replacement headlight assembly for my honda ht3813 tractor. everyone wanted 100 bucks or more and didnt even include the bulbs or the harness because those parts are also nla. i ended up buying a good used headlight assembly for 20 bucks on cl and the guy threw in a ziploc bag chock full of bulbs. hate sellers like that on ebay


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

e-bay,amazon and CL,all buyer beware, the world is full of rip off people. esp eb and cl


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

YSHSfan said:


> Yes, I believe he is actually 'sidegrinder'.
> 
> There are a few parts sellers on eBay for the older HSXX friction wheel units, but I've seen some listings that IMHO are way over priced (with the excuse that it is a NLA part), for a single part they want to get more than what you pay for the whole machine. If it was me, I'd price them more reasonably and sell more items (moving more inventory instead of sitting on a part for months or even years).


I didn't and don't want to create a 'issue' with my post, specially with 'Sidegrinder' as he has worked reasonable deals with a few forum members here.
All I tried to state was to shop around when in need for a certain part (specially if it is NLA) as you may be paying too much if you don't.


----------



## Markgh1 (May 9, 2021)

sidegrinder said:


> Those tracks should be the same as found on the old HS-50 and HS-55 (p/n 42755-732-901). I have a few used sets in good condition. Feel free to PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Markgh1 (May 9, 2021)

I have a question that you may know. Are the track drive sprockets and tracks from the hs55 compatible with a hs828?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Markgh1 said:


> I have a question that you may know. Are the track drive sprockets and tracks from the hs55 compatible with a hs828?


Sprockets yes (same pitch), tracks no (different lengths)... Here are the track (crawler) sizes for all the Honda HS blowers (12cm wide x 60mm pitch):
16 links: HS522, HS622
18 links: HS50, HS55, HS70, HS80
20 links: HS624, HS724
21 links: HS828, HS928, HS1132, HS1332
30 links: HS1336 (18cm width)

HSS blowers are 58.5mm pitch x 21 links


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Sprockets yes, tracks no... Here are the track (crawler) sizes for all the Honda HS blowers (12cm wide x 60mm pitch):
> 16 links: HS522, HS622
> 18 links: HS50, HS55, HS70, HS80
> 20 links: HS624, HS724
> ...


are you sure the sprockets are the same? ( 55 and 828 )if so I learned something new. 
I know the sprockets and tracks are interchangeable for the 50-55-70 and 80.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> are you sure the sprockets are the same?


Based on my research, all the HS crawlers are 60mm pitch; they're just different lengths as indicated. That's what makes them different from the HSS crawlers at 58.5mm pitch. If that's not correct, please update me!

Specifically on the sprockets, the HS828 is 42756-768-000, and the HS55 is 42756-732-901 (NLA), so definitely different parts. I thought the question was focused on the crawler pitches/lengths; perhaps not?

So, for example, if you lengthened out the HS55 crawler plate to match the HS828, the HS828 crawlers that are +3 links would work on it without skipping. If there's room above, that could also be accomplished with an idler to take up the slack, making them triangular like some MTD tracks, only with the sprocket still at the bottom.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Based on my research, all the HS crawlers are 60mm pitch; they're just different lengths as indicated. That's what makes them different from the HSS crawlers at 58.5mm pitch. If that's not correct, please update me!
> 
> Specifically on the sprockets, the HS828 is 42756-768-000, and the HS55 is 42756-732-901 (NLA), so definitely different parts. I thought the question was focused on the crawler pitches/lengths; perhaps not?


sorry , i dont know about pitch. the question was if 55 and 828 crawler wheels were interchangeable and they are not. all HS 624-724-828-928-1132-1332 crawler wheels are compatible with each other. the tracks for the 624-724 are the same size I believe but not interchangeable with the 828-928-1132-1332 ( HS models )

what's nice about the HS50-55-70-80 is that all wheels and tracks are interchangeable. 

it's too bad the HS and HSS crawler wheels and tracks are not compatible. The HS prices are a lot more expensive. 

I've seen that some NLA parts for the HS 50-55-70-80 are being made by the Chinese. They now have tracks for sale on ebay for those models but not sure if they really fit ( they claim compatibility with these models )

If they will also produce cables and final drive transmission parts for these models ( 50-55-70-80 ) they will gain a new customer in me. That is why I have so many parts machines .


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> interchangeable


Sorry, but he asked "compatible", not "interchangeable", so I interpreted the question more in terms of crawler swapping.


orangputeh said:


> sorry , i dont know about pitch.


The pitch is the length of a link, and then the number of links determines the overall length of the crawler.


----------

